

The Lives of Highly Educated, Highly Endebted 27 year olds - michaelq
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/01/highly-educated-highly-indebted-the-lives-of-todays-27-year-olds-in-charts/283263/

======
michaelq
I'd love to hear impressions on this article from HN users in the "some
college" category. I know the stats on income and educational attainment, but
anecdotally - in tech - has lack of formal education been a cross to bear? Or
is was it just "a foot in the door" for your first job that you ultimately
didn't need?

